# Pyongyang 평양 - North Korea



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Pyongyang street level.

















































































































































































































































































































































































Sources:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629648168826/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nexo/sets/72157630013481350/


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

What is this?










:drool:



BTW fantastic insight into one of the last bastions of organized religion.


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow.. Very nice!


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

mopc said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grand People's Study House. Is a library and study room with 30 million books, computer rooms and auditoriums. Ofcourse is free for all people and is open every day.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

deepblue01 said:


> I don't know why the government is letting a nation with so much potential sit idle like this. They can surely cash in on China and South Korea and boom at speeds much faster than China. But they choose to be all closed in and stupid. I guess more and frequent pics on this forum plus the recent interaction with South Korea means that they are heading in the right direction?


You forgot Russia in the picture... :lol:

That country can be a potential market for future NK exports...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Again, the flickr photos are posted in the wrong format!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates...kay:


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

everywhere said:


> You forgot Russia in the picture... :lol:
> 
> That country can be a potential market for future NK exports...


Russia and China friendly countries of North Korea.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Especially China


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks really interesting. I hope I get to visit before it changes too much.


----------



## macieii (Nov 10, 2006)

Guys...

I spent 20 years of my life in a communist country... much better, in terms of personal freedom, than NK. At least we could travel, we had opposition, we also did have the leaders who tried to open the country to the West, despite almost being just another Russian Republic. 

I have seen the poverty, the ugliness, but also the beauty and smiles on people's faces. To much extent I know, or I can guess what's behind the pictures you see. 

And what's behind ? Only one word: PROPAGANDA.

Don't be misled by the beauty and smiling faces. Don't believe in happiness. At least in a way that all of you living in a free country know. Of course, these people are happy. In a way. You have to live your life somehow.

Just observe that you only have pictures of some areas in the town. The ones that have been carefully selected and PREPARED for being shown... Try to find a website of the NK embassy in your country and read what's there. 

And then, come back to this forum, enjoy the picture - and THINK. 

Mr Korsakov, I consider you an official propagandist of NK. Thank you for these pictures - they are really interesting. But they show only a smaaaalish fraction of what's in your country.


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

macieii said:


> Guys...
> 
> I spent 20 years of my life in a communist country... much better, in terms of personal freedom, than NK. At least we could travel, we had opposition, we also did have the leaders who tried to open the country to the West, despite almost being just another Russian Republic.
> 
> ...


You can view panoramic of a city of 3 million people. I show not only a street or city center. In 95% of the capitalist countries, not the entire city is thoroughly modern and cute. In any Skyscrapercity.com see the best of each country because every country has poverty. Capitalist countries that have glass buildings of banks and private institutions does not mean that people of those countries live better, at least North Korea gives housing, education and health to its people. Each country has a different culture prevails in North Korea collectivism over individualism and must be respected.


Health in North Korea:
North Korea has an enviable health system, according to WHO
REUTERS | GENEVA
This allows North Korea to provide a comprehensive health system, with a "doctor" in charge of some 130 families, said the head of the health agency of the United Nations, praising North Korean coverage immunization campaigns and care for mothers and children.

http://www.eluniverso.com/2010/05/0...ta-un-sistema-salud-envidiable-segun-oms.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/internac...ms_critica_informe_salud_corea_norte_lr.shtml


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Korsakov said:


> Russia and China friendly countries of North Korea.


There are even 2 European nations friendly to the country - Switzerland and Portugal (out of the 27-member states of the EU)


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

By term of cityscape, It's not as worse as media said. Some big news media lead public toward fault knowledge.


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

The city remids me of Seoul 10 years a go.. but the scenerry and building look nice!!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

macieii said:


> Guys...


Few people are that naive. Maybe 10 year old kids don't realize they're getting just a snap shot. I want to visit *precisely* because it's one of the last totalitarian regimes left. I doubt any one is interested in visiting because they think its a pleasant society.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing thread. Needs more Ryugyong photos though.


----------



## Texas_giant (Jul 28, 2012)

hellospank25 said:


> Puhŭng Station - Pyongyang Metro by Tom Peddle, on Flickr


Wow, Pyongyang has a metro? how old is it?


----------



## Texas_giant (Jul 28, 2012)

Korsakov said:


> Russia and China friendly countries of North Korea.


China definitely, Russia is so-so


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

More pics in the next page


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

More pics 




































Ryugyong Jong Ju Yong Indoor Stadium


















Ice Rink


















Multipurpose gym


























Center of Taekwon-Do 


















Circus

People’s Army Circus










National Circus



















Stadiums

1 May

















Yanggakdo










Sosan










Kim il sung










Olympic swimming pools

National swimming pool.










Mangyondae


















University Kim il sung



































Dolphinarium and marine education center people.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Hope there will be some significant changes for this country.


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Kaitak747 said:


> Hope there will be some significant changes for this country.


Each country has their way


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

But there are not so many countries, where you can say, that the way is definitely bad.


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cosaonoivay said:


> That's because most of the Foreign Investments are from the west those who helped Southern VN to fight Communists from the North , they chose to do business in Southern VN , BUT Hanoi will take all the money back to the North when money is produced from businesses like that at the end to build itself Big and modern as possible , the South will get nothing but just enough to survive to work till death for them to get fatter and fatter ...not a single project for the South is coming from VN's budget any thing they are building there is from Southern VN ex allies , while Hanoi has been lavishly building itself from VN's national fund .


That's the same in Australia. All of Western Australia's revenue goes over east where it then gets distributed. But like always, the east gets all the money and we get none. I think its the same pretty much everywhere


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

deepblue01 said:


> That's the same in Australia. All of Western Australia's revenue goes over east where it then gets distributed. But like always, the east gets all the money and we get none. I think its the same pretty much everywhere


You must be mental comparing Vietnam to Australia or Canada for that matter , the extreme poverty of Vietnamese people from Southern Vietnam compare to Australia is like heaven and hell , they could take all the revenue from western Australia people will be still able to live for generations not in Vietnam though , people are slowly dying over there , the government don't give a damn how they live ...no social aid for anyone but the Commies and Northern Vietnamese .


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

deepblue01 said:


> That's the same in Australia. All of Western Australia's revenue goes over east where it then gets distributed. But like always, the east gets all the money and we get none. I think its the same pretty much everywhere


I don't know about Australia but in Canada is not the Capital stealing money from the provinces you don't hear people complaining , the biggest City in Canada is Toronto is the richest City , the bigger the economy is the City become the richer ,and more developed not the Capital , you can come and see Canada with Cities from Vancouver , Calgary ...They are all developed and still improving , for those from the eastern Canada , they are less developed but always get help from the Government to developed , the Government doesn't take or steal money from them like in Communist Vietnam , Canada policy seems to be like ...Let's make the whole Country will be going up to counter the world , not pulling each other down .


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Amrafel said:


> But there are not so many countries, where you can say, that the way is definitely bad.


That all depend on their conditions as a nation...


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

New health and entertainment complex for workers in the industrial park Kangsong.











































































Videos of children enjoying different places in the city:


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice pictures, thank you


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> Very nice pictures, thank you


Thanks Michael 


IMG_3967_Bruno por Bruno Decorte, en Flickr


War Memorial at Samjiyon por Bruno Decorte, en Flickr


IMG_2648_Bruno por Bruno Decorte, en Flickr


Falls near Samjiyon por Bruno Decorte, en Flickr

10 minutes on a bus through the streets of Pyongyang. There are few cars but Metro, buses and electric trolley free. Green city, clean and tidy. There is no delinquency in the country


----------



## ILM (Feb 4, 2007)

deepblue01 said:


> That's the same in Australia. All of Western Australia's revenue goes over east where it then gets distributed. But like always, the east gets all the money and we get none. I think its the same pretty much everywhere


Same here in Malaysia, all money goes to the capital city Kuala Lumpur, KL in the peninsula then gets distributed, and the East Malaysian states of Sabah and Sarawak, where there are abundant timber and oil get just a little. Sure, as a federation we have state governments but they can only generate a limited amount of revenue when all taxes go to the Federal Government in KL. Oil royalties to the state govts. are only 5%. Then there is the northeastern peninsular state of Kelantan which has started to drill oil for a few years, but Federal Govt. has refused to pay royalties because it's ruled by an opposition party!

It is disheartening to know that in Sabah, extreme poverty exists. My friend who went to an undeveloped island of the coast of Sabah told me that people die there due to diarrhoea, and because they can't afford a boat trip of RM25 (US$7) to the mainland for get treated!


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

ILM said:


> Same here in Malaysia, all money goes to the capital city Kuala Lumpur, KL in the peninsula then gets distributed, and the East Malaysian states of Sabah and Sarawak, where there are abundant timber and oil get just a little. Sure, as a federation we have state governments but they can only generate a limited amount of revenue when all taxes go to the Federal Government in KL. Oil royalties to the state govts. are only 5%. Then there is the northeastern peninsular state of Kelantan which has started to drill oil for a few years, but Federal Govt. has refused to pay royalties because it's ruled by an opposition party!
> 
> It is disheartening to know that in Sabah, extreme poverty exists. My friend who went to an undeveloped island of the coast of Sabah told me that people die there due to diarrhoea, and because they can't afford a boat trip of RM25 (US$7) to the mainland for get treated!


Well that's why people riot all the time , once in a while we hear somewhere in the world people revolt the the Government , it's a great idea to break away from the oppressor , look at Yugoslavia it used to be a big Country now it's into pieces , I hope regions in the world that is oppressed the their own Government will riot against their Country Dark power ...just like Kosovo ! They always have the backing of the US and Europe ( free world in general)


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I am surprised to say this... but Pyongyang does actually look very nice!


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautifull city!!! So clean and perfect!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> I am surprised to say this... but Pyongyang does actually look very nice!


Despite its oppressive regime one has to admit that they have managed to build a pretty good modern infrastructure with what little money they have

One cannot help but wonder why a country like India on the other hand which has much more money than North Korea does not build apartments for all of its citizens rather than have them live in disgusting conditions.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...kay:


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

CIMG8712 por comradeanatolii, en Flickr


CIMG9684 por comradeanatolii, en Flickr


CIMG8932 por comradeanatolii, en Flickr


IMG_6027-e-1280-fx por Alex-Spot This!, en Flickr


Reading the news in the metro Pyongyang North Korea por Ray Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

hellospank25 said:


> Despite its oppressive regime one has to admit that they have managed to build a pretty good modern infrastructure with what little money they have
> 
> One cannot help but wonder why a country like India on the other hand which has much more money than North Korea does not build apartments for all of its citizens rather than have them live in disgusting conditions.


India is too busy spending money on developing missile technology to "take on" the Chinese. That money could have seriously been spent better...


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

^^
In North Korea, not all buildings are nice, but everything develops for local people in contrast for example Dubai and other places of the world, where things are made for the world's billionaires.


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I hope we´ll see much more pictures of PY next year


----------



## ayodicky (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks very quite. I wish i'd be there


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ you don't say


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Pyongyang


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

one of the very few gas station in pyongyang









http://abandonedkansai.files.wordpress.com/


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

http://joshuaspodek.com/pyongyang-city-planning-2


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

http://abandonedkansai.files.wordpress.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

hellospank25 said:


> Pyongyang
> old people are not allowed to live in this city











Myth Busted on the metro in Pyongyang

Some nice photos:
http://www.olafschuelke.com/images/north-korea/


----------



## chinesehorse (May 7, 2014)

Maybe, just maybe, for propaganda, North Korea keeps old people on subway trains just to keep us Westerners happy.


----------



## ultravaca (Jun 26, 2014)

I've found one satellite image from Pyongyang at night taken by Chris Hadfield from the ISS









Source: facebook and twitter

I wanted to see which areas of the city were lid and which ones not, what the blue lights are, etc, but I can't make sense of it. It doesn't match at all with Pyongyang as it appears in google earth. To begin with, there is a rather wide river dividing the city in two that doesn't appear in the night satellite image. The street pattern doesn't match either.










If someone can match both images please tell me. Maybe the satellite image is just not of Pyongyang, which would be a pity since it's the only one I've found. Does anyone know about other satellite images of Pyongyang at night with some detail?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I found this picture


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Pyongyang by mardruck, on Flickr

Pyongyang Skyline I by China Chas, on Flickr

Pyongyang Grand Theater At Night by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Pyongyang Skyline II by China Chas, on Flickr

Pyongyang Skyline VI by China Chas, on Flickr

Pyongyang Skyline III by China Chas, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Pyongyang Sunset by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to say that from the images, I am actually impressed. A great city indeed.


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Christianity is legal in dprk... 









To me, the most beautiful thing on dprk are girls, not spoiled by western mentality, media, habits...


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

2014 Oct North Korea trip DPRK (2562) by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Juche Tower Sunrise by reubenteo, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Pyongyang Sunset by Baron Reznik, on Flickr

Pyongyang skyline by Stefan Schinning, on Flickr

lab-composehouses by yackshack, on Flickr

Pyongyang City from above by Reuben Teo, on Flickr

Pyongyang Night View by Reuben Teo, on Flickr

Pyongyang at Night by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Pyongyang traffic by humanitybesideus.net, on Flickr

Untitled by Niko.nw, on Flickr

Kwangbok 광복 Supermarket by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Sunday Evening in Pyongyang by Reuben Teo, on Flickr

Pyongyang Railway Station by Reuben Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very interesting thread.


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pyongyang, DPRK by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

Ice fishing opposite Sci-Tech House, Pyongyang, DPRK by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

New science and technology centre opened last year. Pyongyang, DPRK by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

"Science Street", new development devoted to science. Pyongyang, DPRK by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

Science Street, Pyongyang, DPRK. I begged our guides to take us there for a walk and they were kind enough to oblige on the last day! by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

So much national pride over this rocket. Science Street, Pyongyang, DPRK. I begged our guides to take us there for a walk and they were kind enough to oblige on the last day! by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

Children watch us as we pass them, lots of waving and Hello! Science Street, Pyongyang, DPRK. I begged our guides to take us there for a walk and they were kind enough to oblige on the last day! by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Seems to be a lot more new cars in Pyongyang. Lol @ the Hummer.


----------



## kev888 (Apr 6, 2010)

looks exactly like China in late 80's early 90's


----------



## Mondox (Aug 29, 2014)

*nice*




silverian86 said:


> "Science Street", new development devoted to science. Pyongyang, DPRK by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr
> 
> Science Street, Pyongyang, DPRK. I begged our guides to take us there for a walk and they were kind enough to oblige on the last day! by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Ryomyong street in the evening.







=0







=0
souce: http://sogwang.com/kp/post_type/4/category/5


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ That looks good!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Frankly, the city looks clean and oderly.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Allow me to post some pics of Pyongyang


려명거리와 더불어 변모된 수도의 새 풍경- (4) by 조선의 오늘, Flickr에서


려명거리와 더불어 변모된 수도의 새 풍경- (3) by 조선의 오늘, Flickr에서


려명거리와 더불어 변모된 수도의 새 풍경- (13) by 조선의 오늘, Flickr에서


완공을 앞둔 려명거리의 불야경4 by arirang meari, Flickr에서


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Pyongyang, North Korea at dawn [3462 x 1956] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Frantisek Novak* ​


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Amazing Pictures.


----------

